# I am #$%^ fed up with the high cost of living here in BC. What are jobs paying Washin



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lortech said:


> I am from the states and Washington State originally. I have done just about everything here in BC in regards to:
> 
> Installation of cisco routers and switches with some cli programming
> Troubleshooting some aspects of Cisco Phones and routers
> ...


Look here just pick the state..

http://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes472111.htm






.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Vancouver aint an easy place to make a living!


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Vancouver isn't for the faint of heart. I left there as soon as I finished school. Didn't feel like having a million dollar mortgage for a small house.


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

Your biggest challenge is getting a green card. Money is in Alberta not Washington or Oregon. In about 5 years there will be some really big deamnd for electricians in BC, just not the lower mainland.
Now that I have suffered 30 years of poverty to live here I just got used to it.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There's ain't no greener grass LJK, but there's plenty of folks that'll sell you on that idea....~CS~


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah if I wanted to make a good hourly wage, I'd do some time up in Northern BC or Alberta. Everywhere else is just okay pay. Of course Vancouver just had obscene real estate prices. Though a a tradesman you could use that to your advantage.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

.....


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes, I know. Glad most of you are up on the high cost of living here. Wife is from here and she has defiantly seen huge price hikes. Thank god she makes more then me and can afford to pay the bills. 

I would not mind being away for a few months but also, are some of these locations also needing fiber optics experience? This may be my weak spot but, I am looking for some training. FOA or better known as Fiber Optics association has some courses though the light brigrade in Renton Washington as well as Bates technical collage in Tacoma. How many of you are Fo certified and feel, it provides more job security?

Can the jobs in Alberta be part time, ie, not winter months or will the employers ask for me to be there full time? I can handle the cold but not sure about -40 Celcius.


----------

